# Planaria?



## sendthis (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't think it's planaria... it's a reddish worm with a head and tail that looks the same. It's flat, about 1" in length, and non-segmented.

I looks kind of like the planaria's tail but on both sides. I sucked up two of them with my gravel vacuum tonight.

If it's not planaria, what else could it be? I Googled it and looked at the pics and it didn't look like anything I saw online.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

post a picture. how does it move? is it's but on one end and the head probes around? you might have a leech.


----------



## Green024 (Oct 26, 2009)

Tubiflex worms possibly. They spring up in really dirty substrate naturally. About an inch long and reddish. 5th bug down on this list.
They are just letting you know you need to vacuum your substrate a little more often.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

also to stop feeding live foods if possible.


----------



## sendthis (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the pics... 

I wish I had put it in a better background.... 

I don't feed live food. I do vacuum the substrate once a week. I don't really have a lot of fish in there though. As long as it's not dangerous to fish (or humans) I don't care.

thanks,
eric


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

You can kill Planaria with this:
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-shrimp-spawning/no-planaria-aquarium.html


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

barbarossa4122 said:


> You can kill Planaria with this:
> http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-shrimp-spawning/no-planaria-aquarium.html


Very effective


----------



## sendthis (Dec 15, 2010)

... but is that what you two are saying it is? I'm not necessarily trying to figure out how to kill it yet, the the reason it's there. 

Although upon further research I really doubt it's planaria. I haven't seen anymore. I've vacuumed up four so far and killed them. It's been over a week since I've seen any more.

if it becomes to a point of infestation, I might just put a dewormer in there to wipe it out. My snail died for some unknown reason this week (no medication). So now I'm free to put stuff in it. I had some pest snails too that died off... wonder if it's related to the worms (or even the worm disappearance).


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

that looks like a leech to me, how big is it?


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like a leech to me also.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

leech for sure. just manually remove them... only way. unless someone can tell me of a good leach trap. the shrimp trap with some meat as bait should work. keep i mind that not all leeches are harmful and suck blood.
check your filter, when i had leeches i found them in there.


----------

